# BLs homepage



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

Does anybody know why BLs homepage is such a wreck?

Under topics ke Horus Heresy, Gotrek & Felix u can´t find a list fo every book in the series?

And, why have they suddenly changed cover art for The Time of Legends?

It suprises me that a big company like BL doens´t keep their homepage "clean".


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Alvarius said:


> And, why have they suddenly changed cover art for The Time of Legends?


Hadn't noticed that.

Nice work there BL. No, fucking really..... :ireful2:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Which covers have they changed? And where's the Sigmar trilogy on the Time of Legends page? I'm sure I can find it somewhere on the site, but why isn't it on that page. I've always noticed how strangely/poorly the site seems to be organised, never understood it.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

Dead Winters cover art is a new one. And the front cover that used to be black with a colden square with the picture inside of it is gone. U can see this on Dead Winter, and part two in the series Blighted Empire. It would be nice if someone from BL could tell me how they are thinking. It would be nice if someone could organise their homepage. It´s a real mess...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Alvarius said:


> Dead Winters cover art is a new one. And the front cover that used to be black with a colden square with the picture inside of it is gone. U can see this on Dead Winter, and part two in the series Blighted Empire. It would be nice if someone from BL could tell me how they are thinking. It would be nice if someone could organise their homepage. It´s a real mess...


Yup, changing style part way through a series? Dumb move BL.....


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

It would be nice to see them sort the website. It is a total mess. Things like being able to select an author and see ALL his work. To select a series (HH, Time of Legends, Space Marine Battles) and see ALL the stories. Or a specific faction, for example High Elves, Dark Angels, Imperial Guard, etc. 
The website has really been left to rot. I don’t understand why this is the case.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The website hasn't been helpful since 2011.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

On top of that, they don't release any information about future releases to hook our interest. I'm getting all my info from Anakwa...thingy


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

*War of vengeance*

War of Vengeance cover art ha also been changed!? Why? The great betrayal was superb. It's just getting worse... :-/ please BL, tell me why you make these decisions.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Alvarius said:


> Does anybody know why BLs homepage is such a wreck?
> 
> Under topics ke Horus Heresy, Gotrek & Felix u can´t find a list fo every book in the series?
> 
> ...



It seems to me that they have stopped taking good care of their website and facebook page.

Neither are kept as up to date as they used to be, and the BL site has gotten more and more disorganized. I wouldn't ever say that I really have trouble finding what I am looking for, more so that it just isn't as easy as it could be. 

Though when this dude on facebook and I asked BL about their website, they said that they were going through and making a Digital/Physical sections. So the digital stuff will be on one part of the site, and the physical on another?
I think that will help with the cluttering up of digital stuff(Have any of you checked their "Latest Releases" section? There are SO MANY e-short/GW eshort stories!).
I hope they can clean it up a bit. I wish they would keep a backlog of all their books/series.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

BL site sucks - plane and simple.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Well if the rumor about BLs website being merged into the new GW site (coming 2014) is true, it would explain the immense lack of updating of it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Well if the rumor about BLs website being merged into the new GW site (coming 2014) is true, it would explain the immense lack of updating of it.


Really? I must have been asleep for that one? :shok:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

It's rumors for now, but here's the link for ya:
http://www.talkwargaming.com/2013/08/games-workshop-is-launching-new-site.html


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

From the sound of it, the FW website may follow as well


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Tawa said:


> From the sound of it, the FW website may follow as well


I like this i must admit. Having the 3 different websites is a decision that I never understood. 

For example, the Forgeworld models. While they are more expensive, they are for the collectors, the specialists and some nice alternative models to use. However, many new collectors never know that this site exists. I showed the site to a few friends of mine, who have been collecting heavily for the past year and none of them knew of the site. Similar is the BL site. I didn't know it existed until I got a reference from a post here on this site. However, I use the GW site at least once every month. 

In general their promotion and general focus on these 2 specialty sites are not that good. And considering all 3 sites are regarding products that are regarding the same franchises, and even from the same company, I don't see why they shouldn't be in one place.

For them to get a increased focus on their specialty products, their Forgeworld models and their books, I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> I like this i must admit. Having the 3 different websites is a decision that I never understood.
> 
> For example, the Forgeworld models. While they are more expensive, they are for the collectors, the specialists and some nice alternative models to use. However, many new collectors never know that this site exists. I showed the site to a few friends of mine, who have been collecting heavily for the past year and none of them knew of the site. Similar is the BL site. I didn't know it existed until I got a reference from a post here on this site. However, I use the GW site at least once every month.
> 
> ...


In that case, there is then the question of newsletters. I can see the three being scrapped in favour of a "bumper" newsletter instead. I do however, like the fact they have started to plug GW stuff in the new WD though


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I hate the fact that BL are _THE LAST_ to announce something _THEY_ are releasing. For Gods sake, most information about future releases comes from other sites. Are they really that slow and stupid?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I hate the fact that BL are _THE LAST_ to announce something _THEY_ are releasing. For Gods sake, most information about future releases comes from other sites. Are they really that slow and stupid?


If any of the above about the GW website is definite, it's probably an unfortunate lack of interest in keeping the BL site running.


----------

